# DS #5092: Battle Spirits DS Digital Starter (Japan)



## granville (Aug 5, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6426^^


----------



## breaktemp (Aug 5, 2010)

hmm...a japanese card game !?.

* can't find a video of this on youtube *

can someone help me out ??


----------



## ninovalenti (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Spikeynator (Aug 5, 2010)

looks pretty good will there be like a homebrew rtanslation or something ?


----------



## xshinox (Aug 5, 2010)

no. why would there be? too many text to translate


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> no. why would there be? too many text to translate



Um, people translate because they want to translate, not because it's easy. Games with a lot of text like Soma Bringer got full translations. This is no exception. Plus you could probably just translate the instructions and all the cards/mechanics and it'd be a satisfying translation.

Anyway, I do love my trading card games but they hardly make any good ones in video game format. Duels of the Planeswalkers was alright but lacking deck creation was the biggest loss. The best TCG video game I've played though was the Pokemon TCG on the GBC. Got about 100% completion on that.

Personally, I'd rather have a MtG game instead of the same old new TCGs or YuGiOh.


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 5, 2010)

Hex fix :

*0x00004400*
24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
1C 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 48 11 80 05 14 10 9F 05
A8 10 80 05 E8 11 80 05 1E FF 2F E1 84 98 15 02
4F 03 5F E1 37 B3 AA 36 6A E0 AA 36

*0x000049F8*
80 FE FF EA


----------



## SonicRax (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh wow, I didn't even know that Bandai were working on a DS game for the Battle Spirits TCG. But I'm kinda happy that they did. xD


----------



## Sorahikari (Aug 5, 2010)

The hex fix did not work for WoodR4 It Just froze the game off start with a white screen but clean one works up to the part where u confirm everything of look and Name and after that it won't let me continue


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorahikari said:
			
		

> The hex fix did not work for WoodR4 It Just froze the game off start with a white screen but clean one works up to the part where u confirm everything of look and Name and after that it won't let me continue


Ok, that's strange because it works fine for my DSTT and YSMenu with my v6.25 extinfo,infolib & savlib files.


----------



## xshinox (Aug 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a card game with lots of effects. that has to have a lot to translate and i dont think anyone would. its like saying someone wants a translation of a japanese yugioh game when there are so many card effects to translate.


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 6, 2010)

works like a charm on my DSTWO the game looks awesome


----------



## blazin_azn_123 (Aug 7, 2010)

Couldn't someone translate it if they knew every single card in the game?


----------



## xshinox (Aug 7, 2010)

they could if they wanted that, that is to say if they played the japanese card game. i doubt it. more people are into yugioh


----------



## Magus (Aug 7, 2010)

the TCG has been brought to the US so if you need translation for cards all you need to do is check this list
http://www.bandaicg.com/battlespirits/cards.php
and here's a tutorial
http://www.bandaicg.com/battlespirits/howtoplay.php


----------



## xshinox (Aug 7, 2010)

ahh there may be hope yet. let's just see if anyone has the balls to translate it


----------



## Spikeynator (Aug 8, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> ahh there may be hope yet. let's just see if anyone has the balls to translate it



i hope some1 does have the balls for it i love TCGs


----------



## Moke_moke (Aug 9, 2010)

I seem to be having trouble hex fixing it. I'm using xvi32 and I can't seem to find the values. what program should I be using?


----------



## Magus (Aug 9, 2010)

you shouldn't bother
that list i posted translates only half of the card
i have the japanese list but trying to use babelfish to understand what they do is well... frustating


----------



## Moke_moke (Aug 9, 2010)

well I'm trying to get it to stop getting stuck on woodr4 so I can get past the AP. I tried searching the values for the hex edit using xvi32 but it says it can't find the values.


----------



## blazin_azn_123 (Aug 10, 2010)

How many cards are in the whole game?
http://www.tradecardsonline.com/im/selectCard/game_id/76
This website has 593 of them

Ah nevermind just saw theyre both the same amount of cards


----------



## Magus (Aug 11, 2010)

this game has every released card in japan which amounts to 1000+!
that list has only card brought in the US which are 593,you are still missing 400 cards!


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 11, 2010)

these are what is available in the game
it even including the promotion cards


----------



## Magus (Aug 11, 2010)

ehy elixir do you have a translated list or anything that can help beyond set 4? i really want to play this but without understanding set 4> effect it's impossible to do so


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 12, 2010)

sorry Magus... i yet to come accross anything like this
i know the japanese do have some tools on all the cards

http://www.battlespirits.com/mydeck/deck.html#

maybe this will help you guys on it

EDIT: i am going to upload a tool in a short while

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fccloarz20u7f01

hopefully, one of these would help....


----------



## Tatsurou (Aug 12, 2010)

If anyone needs help understanding the cards, send me a pic (TEXT VISIBLE) and i'll help you out


----------



## Magus (Aug 12, 2010)

tatsurou the list of all the cards can be gotten on the official site
http://www.battlespirits.com/cardlist/?sea...;category=62003
if you really want to do this,there is no need to bother with a translation for set 1-4 because they are already released in english

elixir - i don't really understand the point of that tool... is it just to build decks?


----------



## Tatsurou (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks, I was saying if anyone wants anything specific I will have no problem helping out but I don't really have the time to do the whole set. Send anything you need over, even if its a bunch though.


----------



## Magus (Aug 12, 2010)

mmm i don't want to sounds pushy but what would count as "a bunch" ?
cause this game has a lot of cards that are either vanilla or have really simple effect (like "gets +1000 Strenght when attacking) so maybe you could just help with the more complicated one's and we could still make a full list


----------



## Tatsurou (Aug 12, 2010)

If you can get me the raw text of like 50 cards I'll see how long it takes and we can go from there! Send me a PM


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 12, 2010)

Magus,
i know it might not mean much
the .exe program i uploaded do have descriptions on each card
its located on the bottom

*i know*

thought that might help on some translation work and etc


----------



## Magus (Aug 12, 2010)

Tatsurou - give me time to put the already translated card in a nice TXT file so you can just print the list without having to check the one on the official site on the list over and over
EDIT: okay i've tried my hand at this and there is simply too much job involved


----------



## Magus (Aug 12, 2010)

i just realized that the american sets are different from the japanese one so some japanese set 5 card are in the american set 4


----------



## Magus (Aug 13, 2010)

ehy tatsurou,as i said if you want to do this you should try to translate nexus and spells as they have the more complicated effects,why you don't try your hand at them?
http://wikis.jp/batspi/index.php?%A5%DE%A5...%AF%A1%A7%C0%D6

these are all the red nexus,try to do all the nexus from set 7,8 and 9
just click on the various ???? on the menu on the left

tough i guess there are simply too many cards to translate


----------



## n0roms (Aug 30, 2010)

Can anything be done to improve the severe game lag when many cards are on the field?


----------

